# Firedrake and Salamander



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Just picked these two up, but haven't started reading them yet. 3 local Borders book stores are going out of business, making everything 50% off. Sooo I've got 2 questions:


1: How did you guys like the Salamander books? I figured if they are shit, I only paid 8$ for both of them together, so no big loss. I'm going to read them no matter what the feedback, but what you guys thought of them will determine if I read them before or after the other 8 or so books I've got.

2: What is a must have BL book, and a book I definitely should NOT get, no matter what the price? I'm going back to buy more tomorrow. I have all the HH books, the Space Wolf series, and a few other odds and ends.

Let me know!

Cheers


----------



## RoyalAssassin09 (Mar 10, 2011)

I havnt read Salamander or Firedrake. But some must of BL books imo are the entire Gaunts Ghosts series if you havnt read them. They are very very good. I also enjoyed most of the Gotrek and Felix series by the third omnibus i was getting bored. And HH is a good read.


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

I always see those Gaunts Ghost Omnibus' but haven't picked them up. I will have to grab those, I think there were 3 Omnibus and 1 or 2 regular novels (unless those are just the single novels that are included in an Omnibus) - Also heard that the Ravenor (spelt right?) Omnibus was a really good read as well.


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Salamander and Firedrake are bloody good books imo.
I dunno about books you should get but i can tell you imo sucks and that's sons of dorn it is so slow at the start, i stopped reading cos in about 3/4 of the way through the book they finally go to battle.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm not a big fan of Nick Kyme's books (Grimblades was shocking compared to the other books in the Empire series) but Salamander and Firedrake are ok, nothing to get you bouncing round the room with joy but they're a decent way to spend a few hours.

Gaunts Ghosts is currently made up of 3 Omnibus' (The Founding, The Saint, The Lost) and Bloodpact. With Double Eagle and Titanicus spin-offs and The Sabbat Worlds an anthology of short stories by various authors.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Angelus Censura said:


> Just picked these two up, but haven't started reading them yet. 3 local Borders book stores are going out of business, making everything 50% off. Sooo I've got 2 questions:
> 
> 
> How did you guys like the Salamander books?
> ...


The answers are in the quote.

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Going to have to order the 1st book in Kyme's trilogy as they've got the 2nd, but not the first, otherwise I'd have it by now. But that's fine with me as I'm finishing up my 6th Omnibus with 3 more Omnibus to read (the 3 Gaunts Ghosts) and 2 more Ultramarines novels to read.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I finished _Firedrake_ a couple of days ago. IMO Kyme is second only to ADB at giving marine characters depth. The Salamanders novels are very character driven compared to most bolter porn, with the conflict between the two marine sargents, Da'kir and Tsu'gan, as big a factor in the novel as fighting xenos or traitors. Really looking forward to the final instalment.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> I enjoyed them, they're one of my favourite Black Library Series out there. Firedrake in my view is better than Salamander, although both are amazing novels.
> 
> Bane of Kings Out.





Khorne's Fist said:


> I finished _Firedrake_ a couple of days ago. IMO Kyme is second only to ADB at giving marine characters depth. The Salamanders novels are very character driven compared to most bolter porn, with the conflict between the two marine sargents, Da'kir and Tsu'gan, as big a factor in the novel as fighting xenos or traitors. Really looking forward to the final instalment.


I agree with both of the statements above. The _Tome of Fire_ trilogy is fantastic, I think its the best loyalist astartes series there is. Much better then Ultramarines, Blood Angels and Space Wolves, not to say they aren't good. Salamanders are just better.

As for recommendations I would also suggest _Soul Hunter_ and _Blood Reaver_. The former is a brilliant traitor astartes novel and the latter will definitely be a worthy sequel from what i've read and heard. Also _Blood Gorgons_, one of my favorite novels from BL and the _Ciaphas Cain_ series, in my view the best IG series BL has to offer, much better than _Gaunt's Ghosts_.

Lord of the Night


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks guys, picked up all 3 Omnibus', I will have to start those in a few weeks when I've read everything else. As for the Salamander books, I'm started them next, but I am afraid to read them, as they may make me want to start a Salamander army haha


----------

